# Say hello to baby :)



## Typically (Sep 6, 2007)

Here is the new kitty Baby








shes about 6 and is a love bug! she is a totally different cat than smokey which is cool. she loves hoping up on the couch and laying with you and she gives kisses! she's getting along better with smokey now so hopefully this weekend i can leave them together for the night.


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

Aww, what a gorgeous Tuxie. I especially love that little white chin :luv :worship


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Aww, she's a beautiful kitty.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Very cute! Congrats on the new addition.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Baby is lovely.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Hello Baby!! 

(super cute!)


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

Hi Baby, you lucky girl!









What a beauty, Typically.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

She's so very pretty! White socks? Tuxedo? C'mon, kitty, kitty, Baby!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Baby? 8O I love the name :wink: They are too cute!


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

shes so pretty!!!


----------



## Zippy&Co (Nov 11, 2006)

Aww, what a cutey baby!!  

Love the expression!  

Carol xx


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Congrats! pets & purrs to both beautys


----------



## Typically (Sep 6, 2007)

thanks everyone  baby and smokey are getting along a lot better now. she's a sneaky one though found her on the kitchen counter looking through the cabinets last night! haha this morning when i was watching the news before work she climbed up on the back of the couch and gave me a hug from behind.


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

She's a beauty... she reminds me of my Tasha!!


----------

